# USB Keyboard disconnecting and connecting constantly

## kenczan

Hi,

I've got very serious problem with my keyboard. Device is being disconnected and connected almost every 3 seconds - over and over again. It's completely new problem for me and it's very to use PC with this condition. Any keyboard I plug into is doing the same. If I plug two on the same time they're blinking both (but now with the same frequency).

dmesg

```

[ 2390.642253] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input451

[ 2390.642458] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01C2: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input0

[ 2390.644544] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.1/input/input452

[ 2390.644737] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01C3: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input1

[ 2392.891246] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 4

[ 2393.099263] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[ 2393.177386] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=2516, idProduct=0009

[ 2393.177391] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2393.177394] usb 1-1.3: Product: Quick Fire PRO Keyboard

[ 2393.177396] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: CM Storm

[ 2393.178846] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input453

[ 2393.178950] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01C4: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input0

[ 2393.180766] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.1/input/input454

[ 2393.180906] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01C5: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input1

[ 2405.399354] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 5

[ 2405.612382] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[ 2405.701517] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=2516, idProduct=0009

[ 2405.701522] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2405.701525] usb 1-1.3: Product: Quick Fire PRO Keyboard

[ 2405.701527] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: CM Storm

[ 2405.702949] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input455

[ 2405.703099] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01C6: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input0

[ 2405.705036] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.1/input/input456

[ 2405.705186] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01C7: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input1

[ 2410.249454] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 6

[ 2410.464614] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[ 2410.541893] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=2516, idProduct=0009

[ 2410.541898] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2410.541901] usb 1-1.3: Product: Quick Fire PRO Keyboard

[ 2410.541903] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: CM Storm

[ 2410.543440] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input457

[ 2410.543663] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01C8: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input0

[ 2410.545529] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.1/input/input458

[ 2410.545636] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01C9: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input1

[ 2412.802137] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 7

[ 2413.020292] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 8 using ehci-pci

[ 2413.108509] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=2516, idProduct=0009

[ 2413.108514] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2413.108517] usb 1-1.3: Product: Quick Fire PRO Keyboard

[ 2413.108519] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: CM Storm

[ 2413.109939] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input459

[ 2413.110116] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01CA: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input0

[ 2413.111890] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.1/input/input460

[ 2413.112027] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01CB: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input1

[ 2414.078479] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 8

[ 2414.277667] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 9 using ehci-pci

[ 2414.366629] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=2516, idProduct=0009

[ 2414.366635] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2414.366641] usb 1-1.3: Product: Quick Fire PRO Keyboard

[ 2414.366645] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: CM Storm

[ 2414.367972] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input461

[ 2414.368166] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01CC: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input0

[ 2414.370199] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.1/input/input462

[ 2414.370353] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01CD: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input1

[ 2419.439114] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 9

[ 2419.642313] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 10 using ehci-pci

[ 2419.729560] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=2516, idProduct=0009

[ 2419.729565] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2419.729568] usb 1-1.3: Product: Quick Fire PRO Keyboard

[ 2419.729570] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: CM Storm

[ 2419.731017] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input463

[ 2419.731289] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01CE: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input0

[ 2419.733195] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.1/input/input464

[ 2419.733368] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01CF: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input1

[ 2470.748033] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 10

[ 2470.963584] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 11 using ehci-pci

[ 2471.050273] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=2516, idProduct=0009

[ 2471.050278] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2471.050281] usb 1-1.3: Product: Quick Fire PRO Keyboard

[ 2471.050284] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: CM Storm

[ 2471.051645] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input465

[ 2471.051827] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01D0: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input0

[ 2471.053559] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.1/input/input466

[ 2471.053774] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01D1: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input1

[ 2476.108656] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 11

[ 2476.326211] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 12 using ehci-pci

[ 2476.415273] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=2516, idProduct=0009

[ 2476.415278] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2476.415281] usb 1-1.3: Product: Quick Fire PRO Keyboard

[ 2476.415283] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: CM Storm

[ 2476.416897] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input467

[ 2476.417039] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01D2: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input0

[ 2476.418858] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.1/input/input468

[ 2476.418954] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01D3: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input1

[ 2491.935337] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 12

[ 2492.147988] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 13 using ehci-pci

[ 2492.237049] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=2516, idProduct=0009

[ 2492.237054] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2492.237057] usb 1-1.3: Product: Quick Fire PRO Keyboard

[ 2492.237059] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: CM Storm

[ 2492.238554] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input469

[ 2492.238716] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01D4: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input0

[ 2492.240623] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.1/input/input470

[ 2492.240735] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01D5: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input1

[ 2529.970269] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 13

[ 2530.193178] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 14 using ehci-pci

[ 2530.271218] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=2516, idProduct=0009

[ 2530.271223] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2530.271226] usb 1-1.3: Product: Quick Fire PRO Keyboard

[ 2530.271229] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: CM Storm

[ 2530.272740] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input471

[ 2530.272923] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01D6: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input0

[ 2530.274946] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.1/input/input472

[ 2530.275056] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01D7: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input1

[ 2541.457399] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 14

[ 2541.673411] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 15 using ehci-pci

[ 2541.762498] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=2516, idProduct=0009

[ 2541.762503] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2541.762506] usb 1-1.3: Product: Quick Fire PRO Keyboard

[ 2541.762509] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: CM Storm

[ 2541.763805] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input473

[ 2541.764037] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01D8: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input0

[ 2541.766045] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.1/input/input474

[ 2541.766226] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01D9: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input1

[ 2545.031173] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 15

[ 2545.247161] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 16 using ehci-pci

[ 2545.335150] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=2516, idProduct=0009

[ 2545.335155] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2545.335158] usb 1-1.3: Product: Quick Fire PRO Keyboard

[ 2545.335161] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: CM Storm

[ 2545.336537] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input475

[ 2545.336641] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01DA: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input0

[ 2545.338367] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.1/input/input476

[ 2545.338486] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01DB: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input1

[ 2545.541619] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 16

[ 2545.766673] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 17 using ehci-pci

[ 2545.853658] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=2516, idProduct=0009

[ 2545.853663] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2545.853666] usb 1-1.3: Product: Quick Fire PRO Keyboard

[ 2545.853669] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: CM Storm

[ 2545.855112] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input477

[ 2545.855349] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01DC: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input0

[ 2545.857286] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.1/input/input478

[ 2545.857463] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01DD: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input1

[ 2546.562793] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 17

[ 2546.773792] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 18 using ehci-pci

[ 2546.861888] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=2516, idProduct=0009

[ 2546.861893] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2546.861896] usb 1-1.3: Product: Quick Fire PRO Keyboard

[ 2546.861898] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: CM Storm

[ 2546.863385] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input479

[ 2546.863656] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01DE: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input0

[ 2546.865525] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.1/input/input480

[ 2546.865702] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01DF: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input1

[ 2547.583869] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 18

[ 2547.796859] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 19 using ehci-pci

[ 2547.884923] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=2516, idProduct=0009

[ 2547.884928] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2547.884931] usb 1-1.3: Product: Quick Fire PRO Keyboard

[ 2547.884933] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: CM Storm

[ 2547.886275] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input481

[ 2547.886549] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01E0: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input0

[ 2547.888488] input: CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.1/input/input482

[ 2547.888569] hid-generic 0003:2516:0009.01E1: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [CM Storm Quick Fire PRO Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input1

```

I've already reemerged udev and x11-drivers without any result. Anyone know where to look for a solution ?

Cheers

EDIT:// I've got this problem only with keyboards. Other USB devices like mouse pendrives are doing fine.

----------

## dimko

Did you try another keyboard? Perhaps yours is failing? Reconnecting cable helps?

----------

## just-22

Is laptop-mode installed/enabled? If so, maybe you need to add your devId(s) to the USB blacklist.

----------

## kenczan

Problem is solved already. The reason of this behavior was broken MoBo USB controller (because soon after keyboard problems my mouse also started to act this way). I've sent my MoBo to service and now it works like a charm. 

Thank you for your feedback  :Smile: 

Cheers !

----------

